# Fursona names.



## TreacleFox (Jun 8, 2011)

So I was just browsing around on the internet like usual when I decided  to look up my fursona name, "Meadow" to see if it is a real name or if  it is used at all.

Turns out it is a rare, but real name for _girls_.

This has never occured to me. ;_;
Is this worth trying to find a new name over? Google says its a girl name but I have heard it used for a male besides myself before (not for a real person though). I hope that the forum user name change thread is still up...


----------



## Mentova (Jun 8, 2011)

Does it really matter what gender the name is usually associated with as long as you like it? :/


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Does it really matter what gender the  name is usually associated with as long as you like it? :/


 
Perhaps not...
For the longest time I thought it sounded gender neutral, but it looks like it isn't. :I


----------



## Takun (Jun 8, 2011)

Go by Mead.  Instantly more badass.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 8, 2011)

Takun said:


> Go by Mead.  Instantly more badass.


 
I like this idea. :3
Meads works too.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 8, 2011)

Meadow said:


> So I was just browsing around on the internet like usual when I decided  to look up my fursona name, "Meadow" to see if it is a real name or if  it is used at all.
> 
> Turns out it is a rare, but real name for _girls_.
> 
> ...


 my real name was changed when my parents found out I was a boy...by just adding one more letter.
Then again theres so many damn names that work for both genders or that the boy would get a girls name but would get a nick name to be used instead more


----------



## Rhasp (Jun 8, 2011)

Go with whatever name you like, so what if Meadow usually is a female name? Its youre fursona and youre character name. Just my two cents.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 8, 2011)

Meadow seems kinda' unisex to me. And gays'll love you. :3


----------



## Sar (Jun 8, 2011)

Meadow said:


> So I was just browsing around on the internet like  usual when I decided  to look up my fursona name, "Meadow" to see if it  is a real name or if  it is used at all.
> 
> Turns out it is a rare, but real name for _girls_.
> 
> ...


 
If the shoe fits, wear it.

I dont know if Sarukai was meant to mean anything, i made it up because it sounded awesome. I googled it but it seems to be an ed company created in 2010, a year after i coined the name. Interdasting. Sarukkai however is also a surname and i use Sarukai as a first.
Coincidence? Well... yes. The K's are.

Also, my FAF page is on the second page of google. ^_^


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 8, 2011)

According to Google, there is a Dutch girl named Kit Ruppell. I have not encountered a Kit* Heinrich* Ruppell link yet.


----------



## Octa (Jun 8, 2011)

Seems a common thing to shorten ones name from an elongated original version. I felt "Octa" was easier to say than "Octavairum". "Mead" could work I think, but Meadow is a really tight name I have to say.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 8, 2011)

Turns out my name, Vladek, is the same as the main character (author's father) in the graphic novel _Maus_. I created this fake/realistic Russian name, and it's already been taken by a Polish Jew from the Holocaust. I even read the book before and forgot the name; maybe it was in the back of my mind...


----------



## Deo (Jun 8, 2011)

Mead.
Now that's a name I'll drink to.


----------



## anero (Jun 8, 2011)

man what sort of sheltered life did you live to not even be acquainted with anyone named meadow eve-

You shouldn't get worked up over it though, and you can call yourself Mead I guess.


----------



## FurriKami Oka (Jun 8, 2011)

Does a Fursona's name have to be a made up one? I know it might show some originality, but still. And just so you know, my Fursona's name, though not fully created yet due to lack of picture evidence, is not my screen name. I haven't decided on a name yet since I am new to the fandom.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. 
I think I just needed some other people's opinions. :3c


----------



## Rhasp (Jun 9, 2011)

FurriKami Oka said:


> Does a Fursona's name have to be a made up one? I know it might show some originality, but still. And just so you know, my Fursona's name, though not fully created yet due to lack of picture evidence, is not my screen name. I haven't decided on a name yet since I am new to the fandom.


I am not an expert but I would say no, they dont need to. My inner fursona is named JR (prounounced J'Ar) and thats ceartanly not a made up name even thou its made up from my first name initial letters. And as I said before, its youre fursona, right? But if you choose a name that exist you might want to give a thaught or two on who had it before and if there is any historical or fictional characters that you dont want to or want to be asociated with. Say if you choice Julius more than you think will associate it with a ceartain Roman emperor.


----------



## Billythe44th (Jun 9, 2011)

Ah yes, "Billy". One of the rarest and most exotic names around.

The "The 44th" part was not intended to sound royal, but eh.


----------



## Ames (Jun 9, 2011)

IDK about Australia, but here in the US it's mostly a feminine name.


----------



## FireFeathers (Jun 10, 2011)

Meadow in the US is definitely more a girls name. But only hippies name their kids Meadow. That or Moonunit.  Hippies love dem M names. 


I got my name from the great St.Firefeathercus of Guam. PFftt. 

 If anyone was actually named Firefeathers, I'd pity them greatly. I already have an issue with people yelling "FIRE" to get my attention, and that causing people to panic. My 'sona's name is Rei, which is more just a phonetic chunk of both my first and last name.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 10, 2011)

Meadow is a feminine name. No denying that. On the other hand it could work for a male character. Judging by your AV he's not the most macho thing out there, and even if he was you could go for the whole ironic "boy named Sue" thing. 




FireFeathers said:


> Meadow in the US is definitely more a girls name. But only hippies name their kids Meadow. That or Moonunit.  *Hippies love dem M names. *



When my parents named me, they decided that it had to be a name that started with an "M." Before they even knew my gender. Had to be an "M" name. 

...

They have an explanation that involves family heritage and all that but it really could just be because they're hippies.


----------



## cad (Jun 10, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Turns out my name, Vladek, is the same as the main character (author's father) in the graphic novel _Maus_. I created this fake/realistic Russian name, and it's already been taken by a Polish Jew from the Holocaust. I even read the book before and forgot the name; maybe it was in the back of my mind...


I can _swear_ I've heard the name Vladek from somewhere else...


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 10, 2011)

JamesB said:


> IDK about Australia, but here in the US it's mostly a feminine name.



I hope its uncommon enough that it wont really matter. :L


----------



## Raphael (Jun 10, 2011)

Meadow said:


> I hope its uncommon enough that it wont really matter. :L


 
I talked to you before I saw this post and when I looked at your name/avatar, I picked you for a guy and didn't really give the name two thoughts. That's just me, though.


----------



## Azure (Jun 10, 2011)

There are apparently loads of Azure somethings. I'm just Azure c:

Always wanted to change my name to Saffron or Chartreuse though.


----------



## Takun (Jun 10, 2011)

Azure said:


> There are apparently loads of Azure somethings. I'm just Azure c:
> 
> Always wanted to change my name to Saffron or Chartreuse though.


 
Azurephoenix

*cough cough*


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 10, 2011)

Kind of an interesting thought... 
I googled "Frank LeRenard", and all that came up was my Artspots account and stuff about the FWG.  And some fellow named Guy Lerenard's Facebook page.  So I guess Lerenard is a legitimate surname, somehow, unless that guy also made it up, which is possible.
Either way, I may be the only Frank LeRenard in the fandom.  Unless you count the user Frank the Fox, who apparently exists.


----------



## Sar (Jun 10, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Turns out my name, Vladek, is the same as the main character (author's father) in the graphic novel _Maus_. I created this fake/realistic Russian name, and it's already been taken by a Polish Jew from the Holocaust. I even read the book before and forgot the name; maybe it was in the back of my mind...


 
_Vladek_ Sheybal is the only name of that sort i have heard from. He was Kornsteen in "From russia with love". Aside from that, it is a rare name.


----------



## Night-san (Jun 11, 2011)

I Googled "Night" and got shitloads of sparkledogs.

Isosurprised.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 11, 2011)

Azure said:


> Always wanted to change my name to Saffron or Chartreuse though.



Choose Saffron if you do.


----------



## Night-san (Jun 11, 2011)

Raphael said:


> Choose Saffron if you do.


 
I'll agree. It's a pretty name, Azure!


----------



## Sar (Jun 11, 2011)

Raphael said:


> Choose Saffron if you do.


 Saffron is a mile better, go for it!


----------



## AuroraCaribou (Oct 24, 2011)

Sounds pretty good to me. I decided on Aurora just because and sounds good and it's quite colorful. Although quite feminine, but I don't mind. I just can't have real life people knowing besides a real life furiend. ;3


----------



## Fay V (Oct 24, 2011)

necro


----------

